# Useful Memory Timings?



## Akumajo (Jun 17, 2005)

Are there any memory timings settings that can significantly increase performance or overclock?


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 17, 2005)

They will increase peformance but not much...most people just leave them alone and overclock.

-Dan


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 18, 2005)

graphic or system mem?


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure he ment graphics cause its under Atitool, if not, timings on ram make a huge difference.

-Dan


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 18, 2005)

XD i was just wondering


----------

